# cycles



## sic2626 (Jul 7, 2013)

First time want to take gear need some advice


----------



## sneedham (Jul 7, 2013)

Please do a little research first...read the stickies and you will be amazed at how much you can learn from them..then come back to this question...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## kboy (Jul 9, 2013)

1- Research
2- Research
3- Ask questions.
( It's better to get your ass hammer by some of the DB that love to talk shit here, then making the wrong choices, we can help you a just your cycle not make one for you. )


----------



## Nampihs4670 (Aug 3, 2013)

I haven't been around the forums much posting but I read read read read. Just don't read one thing from one random guy on a forum and think its right. Read the sites that have ref. to studies.


----------



## sic2626 (Aug 6, 2013)

I did my research and decided get testE 500 an boldenone 200 for first time


----------



## sic2626 (Aug 6, 2013)

*is this okay for first timer*

I did my research and decided get testE 500 an boldenone 200 for first time


----------



## sic2626 (Aug 6, 2013)

Did research what is your opinion on my first cycle


----------



## Stfuandlift (Aug 6, 2013)

Eq is extremely low. Are you sure you did enough research? What ancillaries will you be taking and what is your planned pct? Test only at 500mg ew is a great start.


----------



## celticthug (Aug 6, 2013)

Test E at 500 a week for 10-12 weeks is FINE. You don't need any more than this.If you run 2 different AAS(except possibly orals)you cant make a real educated guess at what does what for you.Add one new compound each new cycle.This IS the smart way to do it.Get any thoughts of you doing one cycle and becoming a hulking behemoth out of your head.Maybe if your already a behemoth,you MAY be come hulking.Probley not though.Then you have to hold on to that muscle after you stop AAS.Easier said then done.Thats PCT.You may think you have done your research!! Its just the tip of the iceburg! Don't rush this,learn your shit,and temper your expectations.Then maybe you will be ready.IMO.


----------



## sic2626 (Aug 6, 2013)

EI have milk thistle 150mg caps for liver not sure if that's  enough. I can't decide which pct product tamox or clomid


----------



## sic2626 (Aug 6, 2013)

Had another Q. Why can't take to test e an boldenone together


----------



## sic2626 (Aug 27, 2013)

*i was beastin*

So started test e 500 week 10 weeks three weeks in found out I wouldn't have enough till other shipment came now it bout to be a two weeks shipment here today can I still continue cycle or should I stop


----------



## futureMrO (Aug 27, 2013)

what kind of gear? camping gear, construction gear, athletic gear ? please be specific haha


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 27, 2013)

sic2626 said:


> So started test e 500 week 10 weeks three weeks in found out I wouldn't have enough till other shipment came now it bout to be a two weeks shipment here today can I still continue cycle or should I stop




seriously lmfao did you only order one vile or what are you sure you dosed it right? for 10ml it shoulda lasted you atleast 5 weeks if you say you are doing 500 a week even at test e 250 but i usually use test e 300. and you should have figured out your pct first or do you have to order that too? you barely figured out what you wanted to do how are you out already for 2 weeks im still amazed are you just on here BSing or what? im very surprised people are on here hammering you


----------



## sic2626 (Sep 4, 2013)

First off did research until fuckin migraine had a migraine...when I orderedgtest e didn't realize 2mlvial that's no excuse but it happened got another vial5ml 1250. All I could get also tamox and hcg for pct


----------



## R50 (Sep 5, 2013)

celticthug said:


> Test E at 500 a week for 10-12 weeks is FINE. You don't need any more than this.If you run 2 different AAS(except possibly orals)you cant make a real educated guess at what does what for you.Add one new compound each new cycle.This IS the smart way to do it.Get any thoughts of you doing one cycle and becoming a hulking behemoth out of your head.Maybe if your already a behemoth,you MAY be come hulking.Probley not though.Then you have to hold on to that muscle after you stop AAS.Easier said then done.Thats PCT.You may think you have done your research!! Its just the tip of the iceburg! Don't rush this,learn your shit,and temper your expectations.Then maybe you will be ready.IMO.



Shake and bake


----------



## sic2626 (Sep 5, 2013)

What does that mean


----------

